# Cody will go over the bridge today



## GrammaD

He's not a GSD, he is my darling Golden Retriever who was an abuse/neglect victim, came through the rescue I foster for, and stole my heart.

Unfortunately the pain from his bilateral dysplasia and spondylosis have gotten the upper hand and despite attempts at various treatments and pain meds, his temperament has deteriorated along with his physical condition 

So goodbye sweet darling boy, my "heart dog," my living example of the immense capacity dogs have to forgive human failings and find joy after pain and terror. You deserved better than what life gave you, better than what your original owners did to you. May you run pain free and with joy in my dreams.


----------



## Jax08

:hugs:

Run free, Cody. :halogsd:


----------



## TimberGSD2

SO sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Cody.


----------



## Chance&Reno

Rest in Peace, Cody.


----------



## shepherdmom

I am so very sorry. :teary:


----------



## mysweetkaos

I hope you are able to find some peace and comfort in knowing that he won't be in pain anymore. It is so hard to say goodbye to them, even when we know it is the best thing for them. You are in my thoughts and prayers. We said goodbye to the greatest dog I've ever known 2 weeks ago, and miss him dearly. In the end they have given us so much we have to release them from their pain often before we are ready. Hugs and warm thoughts. Here is a prayer the Father from our Parish gave me when we were struggling. I hope it brings you some comfort.

God knew that you were suffering.
That the hills were hard to climb
So He gently closed your eyelids
And whispered 'Peace be thine.'
In tears we watched you sinking
We watched you fade away
Our hearts were surely broken
You fought so hard to stay

But when we saw you sleeping
So peaceful, free from pain
We could not wish you back
To suffer that again
It broke our hearts to lose you
But you did not go alone
For part of us went with you
The day God called you home...


----------



## Courtney

Good boy, sweet Cody...such a kind face.

((Hugs to you today))


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I am so sorry.  It's never easy to let them go. 

((hugs))))


----------



## Stosh

Cody was a lucky boy to be so well loved.


----------



## jang

Peace and comfort in knowing you are doing, as always, the best for Cody..Jan


----------



## GSDAlphaMom

I am so sorry and so happy he got to know love when he landed with you.


----------



## jakes mom

I'm so sorry Gramma. 

Take comfort in knowing you gave him a lovely life, following such a bad start. 

R.I.P. Cody.


----------



## Angelina03

I'm so sorry...


----------



## msvette2u

I'm so sorry - Cody is beautiful :wub: Rest in Peace, big boy, you earned it


----------



## Remo

I know it doesn't make it any easier, but thanks to your kindness, Cody will leave this world knowing that people can be good and loving. You made all the difference in his world. Thank you for that!


----------



## Lilie

Run free, Cody!


----------



## Snickelfritz

I'm so sorry  Hugs to you. Run free Cody.


----------



## kbella999

I'm so sorry. It is so hard to let them go but sometimes it is for the best. Know that Cody will be pain free and will remember you as his loving mom.


----------



## myshepharley

R.I.P. Sweet boy Cody


----------



## katdog5911

So hard to say goodbye....treasure the memories.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

I am so sorry. Cody will be waiting at the bridge for you . You truly gave him love and happiness.
Maggi


----------



## OriginalWacky

Deepest sympathies for your loss. Very happy for Cody that he got to have you in his life.


----------



## Loneforce

:rip: Cody..... you will be missed


----------



## TrickyShepherd

What a beautiful boy! 

So sorry for your loss. As hard as it is, it's the best thing we can do for them!

RIP Cody.


----------



## codmaster

GrammaD said:


> He's not a GSD, he is my darling Golden Retriever who was an abuse/neglect victim, came through the rescue I foster for, and stole my heart.
> 
> Unfortunately the pain from his bilateral dysplasia and spondylosis have gotten the upper hand and despite attempts at various treatments and pain meds, his temperament has deteriorated along with his physical condition
> 
> So goodbye sweet darling boy, my "heart dog," my living example of the immense capacity dogs have to forgive human failings and find joy after pain and terror. You deserved better than what life gave you, better than what your original owners did to you. May you run pain free and with joy in my dreams.


 
What a beautiful dog! And a very lucky one in the last part of his life at least!

RIP, Cody!

And our great sympathy to you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridget

I am sorry for your loss of Cody. He was a lovely dog.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

I am so sorry. May Cody rest in peace.


----------



## TCAP1

Thank you for rescuing Cody and giving him the home he deserved. 

Its never easy saying good bye, so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## LindaDwyer

*so sorry for you and cody*

I know all to well the pain of having to put them down. My Molly was a rescue, she was the product of a divorce, the husband didn't want her but kept her just so the wife couldn't have her and kept her caged for 18 months. My daughter was dating this guy's roommate and she saw Molly. She told him if he didn't give her the dog she was going to tell me and he'd be in big trouble as I volunteer on the animal abuse website. So she said "take the dam dog or I"ll shoot her" Course once she got the dog she brought her home to me. I'm not even going to get into the condition she was in when I got her. But I took her in, cleaned her up and got her healthy and fell in love with her. I taught her what it meant to be a dog, she had no idea what toys were, didn't know how to play, she was a pathetic sight. But over time she came out of her shell and was the best girl ever. I had her a short five years then took her for a routine checkup and found she had lymphoma. She lived five weeks after that. I promised her that the last thing she saw would be my face and the hardest thing I had to do was take her to be put to sleep but I stayed with her to the end. She will be gone a year on the 25th of this month and I still miss her. So I know how you feel. But it will get better. We never get over loosing them but we learn to live without them. 

Your Cody is with my Molly probably playing together as we grieve for them but with time the pain will lessen but never entirely go away


----------



## Blue22

Feeling your loss-it's never easy to let go. Knowing you gave Cody a wonderful life despite his initial start, you will forever be in HIS heart 

Run on Codyaw:


----------



## mrsbuggs

RIP Cody


----------



## DonP

One of the hardest things ever. Sorry.


----------

